# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  За что кого отключили

## Lakshmana Prana das

Narasimhadas отключен за оскорбления администрации и пользователей форума.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*madhookar* отключен на 7 дней (после предупреждения) за нарушение правила:

7.9. Открытие тем с одинаковыми названиями и дублирование сообщений в разных разделах форума.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Пользователь *наиль* отключен на 2 недели за оскорбление гуру.

----------


## Darshana

Николай108 отключен от форума на 2 недели за неоднократное нарушение правил форума и неуважение к администрации ресурса. 
При повторном нарушении правил форума бан будет бессрочный.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Наиль отключен бессрочно за неуважительное отношение у участникам Форума и проповедь взглядов, противоречащих учению Шрилы Прабхупады.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Бессрочно отключен пользователь ренат за оскорбительные обсуждения действий администрации и проповедь взглядов, противоречащих учению Шри Прабхупады.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*наиль1008* отключен на месяц (до 9 июля 2011) за неуважительное обращение к старшим вайшнавам.

----------


## Darshana

Бессрочно забанен пользователь Терентий, как реинкарнация неоднократно ранее забаненного  Дмитрия Ткача.

*Запрещается:
3.7.12. Использование нескольких имен (ников) одним участником.*

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Aleksandr* отключен на 3 месяца (до 4.11.2011) за оскорбления и грубость.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Пользователь "наиль1008" отключен бессрочно. До этого он уже имел бан на месяц. Принципиальных выводов не сделал и после этого он еще получил несколько предупреждений от Администрации за нарушения правил Форума.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Бессрочно отключен пользователь "Anthony1926" за проповедь взглядов, противоречащих учению Шрилы Прабхупады, несмотря на многочисленные предупреждения.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Антон Грозный* отключен как клон забаненного Anthony1926.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Юрий Шиманский* забанен бессрочно за грубые оскорбления на форуме.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Вячеслав* забанен бессрочно за грубость на форуме.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Vedamurti das* забанен на 10 дней по совокупности предупреждений, выписанных модераторами.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Олег К* забанен бессрочно за оскорбления гуру.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Пользователь Vedamurti das забанен бессрочно. После ряда предупреждений и 10-дневного бана он продолжил свою линию поведения. Основание для бана: троллинг и оскорбления администрации.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Джетендрия Кришна Дас* отключен бессрочно за спам в ЛС.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Дмитрий Л.*  отключается на 2 недели по совокупности нарушений (ему выписано три предупреждения модераторами).

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Анатоль* забанен на 2 недели за неуважение к собеседникам на форуме.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Иван Владимирович Курилов* забанен на 5 дней за злостное дублирование своих объявлений.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*caitania das* забанен на год за критику преданных.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Иван88* отключен, как клон пользователя Иван Владимирович Курилов.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Дмитрий Л.* забанен на 3 месяца за нарушения правил форума после 2-недельного бана.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Ishvara das* заблокирован бессрочно за оскорбления преданных.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Бессрочно забанены *Lesha* и *Sputnikov* - клоны.

3.7.12.	Использование нескольких имен (ников) одним участником.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Бессрочно отключен пользователь Паисий за проповедь взглядов, противоречахи учению вайшнавов.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Бессрочно забанены *Lesha* и *Sputnikov* - клоны.
> 
> 3.7.12.	Использование нескольких имен (ников) одним участником.


Забанены еще 2 клона: *Roman Guruveda* и *Roman108*.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Анатоль* забанен на месяц по совокупности предупреждений от модераторов.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Андрей В* забанен бессрочно за 
3.7.2.	Проповедь взглядов, искажающих философию вайшнавов или интерпретирующих ее иначе, чем изложено в книгах ачарьи-основателя ИСККОН А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Шрилы Прабхупады, а также гуру ИСККОН в соответствии с пониманием, утвержденным ДжиБиСи (руководящим советом ИСККОН).

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

СергейИванов отключен на три месяца за постоянную клевету в адрес руководства ИСККОН.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Вриндавана Чандра дас* забанен на 3 месяца за провокации на форуме и постоянное нагнетание негативного фона.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Shashthivra das* и его последователи забанены бессрочно:

3.7.5.	Неконструктивная критика ИСККОН на других форумах в Интернет или в реальной жизни, поиск недостатков и ошибок вайшнавов. Уровень недозволенности определяется администрацией.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

После нескольких предупреждений *Милана* забанена на 2 недели за публичное обсуждение личных проблем преданных. В случае продолжения нарушений последует бессрочный бан.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Дмитрий Межуев* забанен на основании предыдущего бана и новых замечаний от администрации форума.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Милана* отключена на три месяца за негативные темы на форуме.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Николай82* забанен на месяц по совокупности предупреждений от администрации форума.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Олег Ом* забанен на 2 месяца за сообщения не по тематике форума.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> *Николай82* забанен на месяц по совокупности предупреждений от администрации форума.


Поскольку Николай82 после выхода из месячного бана не внял предупреждениям администрации форума, он забанен на год.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Игорь108* отключен на месяц за споры на форуме и оскорбление администрации.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Леонид отключен бессрочно за клевету и критику в адрес ИСККОН на других интернет-ресурсах.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Маринка* отключена на 2 недели за споры и критику на форуме.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Андрей Афанасьевич* отключен на 1 месяц по совокупности предупреждений от модераторов.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Пользователь _маринка_ отключена бессрочноо за огульную критику. Двухнедельный бан не возымел воспитательного действия.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Дмитрий Л.* забанен бессрочно за споры на форуме (после двух предупредительных банов).

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Артур* забанен на 2 недели за флуд и споры на форуме.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Андрей Афанасьевич* отключается на год за нарушения после месячного бана.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Hanuman* отключается бессрочно.

3.7.5. Неконструктивная критика ИСККОН на других форумах в Интернет или в реальной жизни, поиск недостатков и ошибок вайшнавов. Уровень недозволенности определяется администрацией.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*SergeiP* отключается на 2 недели по совокупности предупреждений от модераторов.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*SergeiP* отключается на год за нарушения правил форума после двухнедельного бана.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

После неоднократных предупреждений от администрации форума *Ачйута Риши дас* отключается на 2 недели за обсуждение политики на форуме.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Андрей ВВ забанен на 2 недели по совокупности предупреждений от модераторов и неуважение к авторитетам ИСККОН.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Николай Саронов* отключается на 2 недели за рассылку спама.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*алик* забанен на месяц за негативные высказывания на форуме.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Николай Саронов* отключается бессрочно за рассылку спама.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Artur* отключается на 2 недели за бессодержательные сообщения на форуме.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Ачйута Риши дас* отключается на 3 месяца за грубость и переход на личности.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Екатерина ..*  забанена бессрочно за провокации на форуме и споры с администрацией.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*игорь ежов* забанен бессрочно (клон, споры с администрацией, угрозы).

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

После неоднократных предупреждений и 2-недельного бана *Артур* отключается на 3 месяца за хамство.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*николааевич* забанен на 2 недели по совокупности предупреждений от модераторов.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Balaram kripa das отключен на семь дней после нескольких предупреждений за флуд, пустословие, троллинг.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Антон Медведев* забанен бессрочно за нарушение правил форума (п.3.7.2 и 3.7.12).

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Balaram kripa das* забанен бессрочно за целенаправленное распространение негативной информации, пренебрежительное отношение к ИСККОН.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*николааевич* забанен бессрочно за провокационные сообщения на форуме.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> *Balaram kripa das* забанен бессрочно за целенаправленное распространение негативной информации, пренебрежительное отношение к ИСККОН.


*Андрей Сергеевич* забанен как клон Balaram kripa das.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Владимир3b11 отключен бессрочно за воинствующий прозелитизм на Форуме и грубые оскорбления в адрес Кришны в ЛС при попытке администрации успокоить его.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Юра Ярёменко* отключен на 2 недели за проповедь ложной философии.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Александр Вольнов* забанен на 2 недели по совокупности предупреждений от модераторов.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Hanna* забанена на 2 недели по совокупности предупреждений от модераторов.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*иван_ков* забанен на месяц за троллинг.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*АНАНДА ПУРИ ДАС* забанен на неделю за спам.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

После многочисленных замечаний и предупредительного бана *Юра Ярёменко* отключается на год.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*иван_ков* забанен на полгода за троллинг (после предупреждений и бана).

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Лёша* забанен бессрочно (3.7.5.	Неконструктивная критика ИСККОН на других форумах в Интернет или в реальной жизни, поиск недостатков и ошибок вайшнавов.)

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*bhktyn Eldyn* забанен на 2 недели (3.7.3.	Неуважительное обсуждение любых религиозных организаций, их лидеров, священных писаний и других святынь.)

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Клеранс* забанена бессрочно за хамство в адрес администрации форума.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Алексей Кучеренко* забанен на месяц за бессодержательные сообщения.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Александр Грицай* забанен на 2 недели по совокупности предупреждений от модераторов.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Ромашов Игорь Николаевич* забанен на месяц за критику вайшнавов.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Александр Грицай* забанен на год (после двухнедельного бана и повторных предупреждений от модераторов).

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Ivan* заблокирован бессрочно за оскорбления в адрес администрации форума.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*ЕвгенийК* забанен на 2 недели по совокупности предупреждений от модераторов.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Ачйута Риши дас* забанен бессрочно по совокупности замечаний и предупредительных банов.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*petrovkin*  (он же *Петровкин*) забанен бессрочно за троллинг и создание клонов.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Dimas* забанен на месяц за экстремистские высказывания на форуме.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Викторов Олег Николаевич* забанен на 2 недели по совокупности предупреждений от модераторов.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Dimas* забанен на год (после выхода из предыдущего бана) за цитаты, не подходящие для публичного проповеднического форума, и за споры с администрацией.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Александр-69* отключен на 2 недели за споры о политике и оскорбления преданных.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Клименко Андрей Сергеевич отключен бессрочно за грубые оскорбления в адрес Кришны и за проповедь философии, противоречащей учению Шрилы Прабхупады.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Викторов Олег Николаевич* забанен на год после предупредительного бана.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Александр-69* отключен на год (после предупредительного бана) за агрессивные и оскорбительные высказывания.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Елисей Романов отключен бессрочно за проповедь ритвик-вады.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Дамир* отключается на 2 недели по совокупности предупреждений от модераторов.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

После многократных предупреждений и банов *Милана* отключается бессрочно.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Кевала даси* отключена на 2 недели за экстремистские высказывания и споры с администрацией форума.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*atmavan* отключен бессрочно.

3.7.2.	Проповедь взглядов, искажающих философию вайшнавов или интерпретирующих ее иначе, чем изложено в книгах ачарьи-основателя ИСККОН А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Шрилы Прабхупады, а также гуру ИСККОН в соответствии с пониманием, утвержденным ДжиБиСи (руководящим советом ИСККОН).

3.7.6.	Обсуждение личных характеристик любого участника форума с целью критики, оскорбление участников форума и отношение к участникам форума без должного почтения, без учета их возраста или духовного статуса.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Никола* отключен бессрочно за критику преданных.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

После предупредительного бана *Кевала даси* отключена на год за споры и обсуждение политики.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

После неоднократных предупреждений *Gopikanta das* заблокирован на год за публикации мошеннических бизнес-схем и финансовых пирамид.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Ostapenko* отключен бессрочно за создание клонов и спам в ЛС участникам форума.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Сутрадхара дас отключен бессрочно как реинкарнация Дмитрия Ткача, неоднократно отключенного в прошлом за проповедь еретических взглядов.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Ars_Moriendi отключен за оскорбительное отношение к Шриле Прабхупаде и споры с администрацией.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Alex Murti отключен на 2 недели за злоупотребление функцией ЛС.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Дмитрий Николаевич* отключен на 2 недели за агрессивное поведение на форуме.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Aziz* забанен на месяц за оскорбления и переходы на личности.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Alex Murti отключен на два месяца, т.к. после предупредительного двухнедельного бана вновь стал поднимать провокационные политические темы.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Мокшаев отключен бессрочно по совокупности банов и замечаний.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Дмитрий Николаевич отключен бессрочно за проповедь идей, противоречащих учению Шрилы Прабхупады.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

АллахиЯR отключен за засорение Форума бессмысленными постами.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Сергей888* забанен бессрочно за оскорбления и мат.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Yevgeniy* забанен бессрочно за оскорбления в личных сообщениях пользователям форума.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> После неоднократных предупреждений *Gopikanta das* заблокирован на год за публикации мошеннических бизнес-схем и финансовых пирамид.


Клон *Gopikanta dasa* заблокирован.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

После неоднократных предупреждений *Arthur* заблокирован на месяц за замусоревание форума тамагунными рассказами и прочим странным творчеством.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Пользователь Темнов отключен бессрочно за поднятие провокационных тем и вызывающее поведение.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Светик* отключена на 2 недели за спам.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Jim_Grow* отключен на 2 недели за провокации и оскорбления администрации форума.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Алексей-Хари* забанен на месяц.

3.7.2.	Проповедь взглядов, искажающих философию вайшнавов или интерпретирующих ее иначе, чем изложено в книгах ачарьи-основателя ИСККОН А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Шрилы Прабхупады, а также гуру ИСККОН в соответствии с пониманием, утвержденным ДжиБиСи (руководящим советом ИСККОН).

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Сергей В* отключен бессрочно за угрозы в адрес администрации форума.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Сергей Иванов отключен бессрочно за проповедь ритвик-вады.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

alankara das отключен бессрочно за регулярную рассылку рекламы финансовых пирамид.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Викторов Олег Николаевич отключен бессрочно за пренебрежительное отношение к традиции вайшнавов.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Алексей Кучеренко* забанен бессрочно за бесмысленные и бесполезные темы на форуме.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*siddhanathadas* отключен на месяц по совокупности предупреждений от модераторов.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

После предупреждений модераторов *Дамир* отключен на 2 недели за замусоревание форума сообщениями не по тематике форума.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Алексей-Хари* забанен на две недели за повторное нарушение правил форума п.3.7.2

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Алексей-Хари* забанен бессрочно за нарушение правил форума п.3.7.2

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Маричка* отключена на месяц за троллинг на форуме.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> *Маричка* отключена на месяц за троллинг на форуме.


*Маричка* предупреждающего бана не поняла. Отключается на год.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Dimas* забанен бессрочно.

3.7.5.	Неконструктивная критика ИСККОН на других форумах в Интернет или в реальной жизни, поиск недостатков и ошибок вайшнавов. Уровень недозволенности определяется администрацией.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*дима32* забанен бессрочно за провокации и оскорбления.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Максим Владимирович* забанен на 2 недели за повторное видео с оскорблениями вайшнавов.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*siddhanathadas* забанен на две недели за рассылку спама с критикой Шрилы Прабхупады.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*андрей n* забанен на год за неуважение к старшему вайшнаву.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Чайтанья дас* забанен на два месяца.

3.7.2.	Проповедь взглядов, искажающих философию вайшнавов или интерпретирующих ее иначе, чем изложено в книгах ачарьи-основателя ИСККОН А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Шрилы Прабхупады, а также гуру ИСККОН в соответствии с пониманием, утвержденным ДжиБиСи (руководящим советом ИСККОН).

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Андрейка* забанен бессрочно за спам в ЛС.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Дмитрий Николаевич А.* отключен на 2 недели за пустословие, переход на личности.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Маричка* забанена на месяц за провокационные темы и оскорбительные видеоролики.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Ivan Donets* забанен на 2 недели за провокационные и бессодержательные темы.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Сунанда Гандхарва* отключен на год за оскорбления преданных в ЛС.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Юра-веда* отключается на две недели по совокупности предупреждений от администрации форума.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Андрей Ветров* отключен на месяц за оскорбления.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

После предупреждений и 2-недельного бана *Дмитрий Николаевич А.* отключается на год за провокационные и оскорбительные темы.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> После предупреждений и 2-недельного бана *Дмитрий Николаевич А.* отключается на год за провокационные и оскорбительные темы.


Обнаружил, что *"Дмитрий Николаевич А."* и *"Дмитрий Николаевич"* - одно и то же лицо. Перезабанил бессрочно.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> *Маричка* забанена на месяц за провокационные темы и оскорбительные видеоролики.


Я обнаружил, что *Маричка* у нас уже сидела в бане в 2015 году. Отключаю ее бессрочно.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Расала дас* забанен на месяц за критику вайшнавов.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Кокорин Иван*, *Кокорин Иван Фёдорович* и *Семён Сгулов* отключены как клоны пользователя *Konstantin Petrov*.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*ishvara_das* забанен бессрочно.

6.12. Деструктивная критика ИСККОН на других форумах в Интернете или в реальной жизни.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Толя* забанен на год за вызывающее поведение и провокации.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Расала дас* забанен бессрочно за оскорбление преданных.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Дмитрий.В.* забанен на 2 недели за оскорбительное отношение к преданным.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Дмитрий.В.* забанен бессрочно после неоднократных предупреждений.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Elena-Igorevna* забанена бессрочно - спамер.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Александр "NИ"* забанен на неделю за нечитабельные потоки мыслей.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*SIDDHILALASA* забанен на месяц за оскорбительное высказывание в адрес старшего преданного.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*aleks.kornev* отключен бессрочно за спам.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Artem1993* отключен бессрочно за спам.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Красовский* отключен на 2 недели за бессодержательные сообщения.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Chandana das* заблокирован как клон пользователя "Красовский".

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

андрей n заблокирован бессрочно за распространение идей, противоречащих учению Шрилы Прабхупады и за критику ИСККОН на других интернет-ресурсах.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

SIDDHILALASA отключен бессрочно за оскорбления в адрес Гуру ИСККОН.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Ivan Donets* забанен год за провокационные и бессодержательные темы - после неоднократных предупреждений.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Shalagram das (NR.S)* забанен на 2 недели за провокационные и бессодержательные сообщения.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Vikki* отключена бессрочно за спам.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*arinaa* отключена бессрочно за спам.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Митрофан* забанен на год за проповедь идей ритвиков.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Indiga* заблокирована на месяц за оскорбления преданных.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*евгений likalqw@yandex.ru* забанен на две недели за неадекватные сообщения на форуме.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Леопольд Чекистов отключен бессрочно за проповедь риттвик-вады.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Sebastyan отключен бессрочно за распространение взглядов, противоречащих шастрам.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

После неоднократных предупреждений *Gopikanta das* забанен бессрочно за рекламу сомнительных финансовых схем.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Пользователи Ruslana, Alinochka, Darina отключены бессрочно за рассылку линков на запрещенные ресурсы.

----------


## Эдвард

Пользователь "ИринаФиона" отключена бессрочно, причина: спам.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Алексей Кузьмик* забанен на месяц.

3.7.2. Проповедь взглядов, искажающих философию вайшнавов или интерпретирующих ее иначе, чем изложено в книгах ачарьи-основателя ИСККОН А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Шрилы Прабхупады, а также гуру ИСККОН в соответствии с пониманием, утвержденным ДжиБиСи (руководящим советом ИСККОН).

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Варган* забанен на 2 недели за провокационные сообщения на форуме.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Алексей2 отключен бессрочно как "реинкарнация" Алексея Кузьмика, который был только-что отключен. См пост №174 выше.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Александр К* забанен на месяц за вызывающее, неуважительное отношение к старшему преданному на форуме.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Петр Чесноков* забанен бессрочно за неадекватные сообщения на форуме.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> *Алексей Кузьмик* забанен на месяц.
> 
> 3.7.2. Проповедь взглядов, искажающих философию вайшнавов или интерпретирующих ее иначе, чем изложено в книгах ачарьи-основателя ИСККОН А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Шрилы Прабхупады, а также гуру ИСККОН в соответствии с пониманием, утвержденным ДжиБиСи (руководящим советом ИСККОН).


Алексей Кузьмик отключен бессрочно за критику проповедников ИСККОН на других интернет-ресурсах и тенденциозную подачу информации. А так же за создание клонов на Форуме после его отключения.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Пользователь Yudzesh отключен на неделю за споры со старшими.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Пользователь Yudzesh отключен на неделю за споры со старшими.


Он же *VitaliyT*. Забанен за создание клонов.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Yudzhesh* забанен бессрочно за создание клонов и споры с администрацией.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Андрей Зарубин* забанен на 2 недели за проповедь идей майавады.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> *Андрей Зарубин* забанен на 2 недели за проповедь идей майавады.


*Андрей Зарубин* забанен на год - предупреждениям не внял.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Екатерина Мирная* забанена на неделю за многословие и неприличные темы.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Наталия Маркова* забанена на две недели за проповедь своей исключительности.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Андрей Донской* и *Митрофан* забанены как клоны.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> *Андрей Донской* и *Митрофан* забанены как клоны.


+ Михаил Сотников

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Bhishma das* отключен на 2 недели за саркастические высказывания в адрес преданных.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Ivan Donets* забанен бессрочно. Неадекватные высказывания после годового бана.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Нирмала-кумара Дас* забанен на 2 недели после неоднократных предупреждений.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Аккаунт пользователя *Валентин* удален по его просьбе.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Хари-канта д.д.* забанена на 2 недели.
6.12. Деструктивная критика ИСККОН на других форумах в Интернете или в реальной жизни.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Екатерина Мирная* после предупреждений забанена на год за неадекватные и неприличные темы.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> *Андрей Зарубин* забанен на год - предупреждениям не внял.


*Андрей Зарубин* забанен бессрочно.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Васудева Гхош дас* забанен бессрочно за оскорбительные высказывания в адрес преданных.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Prema* забанена на 2 недели за обсуждение политики.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Prema* забанена бессрочно за оскорбления на форуме.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Марина З забанена на 2 недели за публичное обсуждение действий администрации форума и провокации.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Марина З* забанена бессрочно за оскорбление участников форума и флуд.

----------

